# Valentine's for sexless marriage



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

For someone in a sexless relationship, seems like every commercially available Valentine's Day card contains a completely ridiculous, fraudulent message. Maybe I should start my own line. Seems to be a huge unserved market.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> For someone in a sexless relationship, seems like every commercially available Valentine's Day card contains a completely ridiculous, fraudulent message. Maybe I should start my own line. Seems to be a huge unserved market.


*Un-Man: They do have Valentine's Day Cards with blank space on the inside that will permit you to write only your very own sentiments ~ with only artwork on the outside ~ Saw them at WallyWorld!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ha! that would be funny.....

Go to google images and search on 

valentine's day card for sexless marriage​
There are some there.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, they're hilarious. If I ever see Cupid again, I'm blowing the SOB out of the sky.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Found this topic on a sexless marriage board.
The forum regulars were making up their own cards.

Hilarious stuff if a bit depressing....

It's smooth and pallid white,
And right below your head...
I know this sexless birthday night
I'll admire your back in bed.


Oh wife of mine, you were the one,
I thought you'd be my lover,
But years have gone, as I jerk off,
I fear your ****'s healed over.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

unbelievable said:


> Yeah, they're hilarious. If I ever see Cupid again, I'm blowing the SOB out of the sky.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Today is no different to the other 363 days.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why would you even acknowledge a holiday celebrating a profoundly broken aspect of your marriage? 

You can't reward bad behavior and then act surprised when it continues - or worsens. 




askari said:


> Today is no different to the other 363 days.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It'll suck but it's only 24 hours.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am sure there are some who are causing the sexless marriage that are expecting a gift. Like there presence alone warrants some chocolates and flower.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

richie33 said:


> I am sure there are some who are causing the sexless marriage that are expecting a gift. Like there presence alone warrants some chocolates and flower.


Ex Lax comes in chocolate flavor. Give her a box.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Or him.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

richie33 said:


> I am sure there are some who are causing the sexless marriage that are expecting a gift. Like there presence alone warrants some chocolates and flower.


Like nearly every one of them.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

How many of you in sexless marriages have given a card or candy or flowers on Valentine's Day?

Get a card that says "to the nicest room mate I've ever had."


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am sure there are plenty fighting the good fight only to get the same results.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Get a card that says "to the nicest room mate I've ever had."


And lie? Most roommates were nicer than my ex!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> And lie? Most roommates were nicer than my ex!


Point well taken!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, and most of my former roommates were from college days, and male. They didn't get a card! LOL


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I bought her a flower and a piece of cake , one day before , it is cheaper here , prices of roses peak on V.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Maryme said:


> Hmm, I thought that Valentine's day -is a reason to have sex in a marriage where it's a quite rare "phenomenon" at all.


About as likely as Ground Hog day.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife gave me a kiss and she said happy Valentine's day... I looked at her a bit surprised... we don't buy each other cards or flowers anymore... I suspect she knows why... I never like S. Valentine's anyway. Commercial rubbish...


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I received a beautiful card and a fab new bag (handmade by a local artisan). I was taken for a walk on the beach (one of my favourite activities) and had a great day. In the evening after we'd eaten we both took a bath. Husband went on to bed while I made a cup of tea for both of us - by the time I got there, he was sound asleep. So, although he expressed his love with a card, a thoughtful gift and an afternoon doing what I love, he didn't think to express his love in any physical way at all.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife stopped on her way home from work and got me a card and a small gift. I didn't get her anything. I've never been a huge fan of Valentine's Day to begin with. But, she made no effort to start anything physical. And, she certainly shouldn't have expected me to, given that my response to her trying to explain away the latest rejection was, "I'm just not going to try anymore."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Isn't it the worst?! Dreaded the day, fortunately I don't have the problem of having to switching it on and off anymore. The day should be celebrated for those who are truly in love with one another, I would much rather have the bottle of champagne to myself, then share it with some snoring, little creep (ex). Ying and Yangs, mainly Ying xxx


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

Yesterday came and went like any other day. No reason to give her a card; be it a'serious one' that would be a travesty, or a 'fun' card, that would simply be costing time and effort to get and proving nothing. What I did was that I looked after myself. A nice breakfast with a fresh paper, and a looong ride on my Road Bike with favorite songs on the smartphone. Simply because she is cooped up with her books does not mean that I cant enjoy the day and the sunshine, valentines day or not.


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

Valentine's Day is a contrived holiday which for most normal marriages is no big deal, a card and some flowers, a high-percentage day for sex, now let's move on. 

But for those in a sexless marriage, V-Day puts a spotlight on that elephant in the room. To me, this (forced) exposure of the problem is a good and necessary thing: stop ignoring the elephant, just pretending it isn't there does not make it go away. 

*I hope this recent V-Day emboldens some of the sexless frequent posters on here to snap out of the fog and start being an active participant in fixing the issue.* Maybe use V-Day as a perfect excuse to start this conversation. For sure your spouse has also heard about Valentine's Day so this would be an excellent time to discuss the elephant before it blends back into the walls again.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

tommyr said:


> Valentine's Day is a contrived holiday which for most normal marriages is no big deal, a card and some flowers, a high-percentage day for sex, now let's move on.
> 
> But for those in a sexless marriage, V-Day puts a spotlight on that elephant in the room. To me, this (forced) exposure of the problem is a good and necessary thing: stop ignoring the elephant, just pretending it isn't there does not make it go away.
> 
> *I hope this recent V-Day emboldens some of the sexless frequent posters on here to snap out of the fog and start being an active participant in fixing the issue.* Maybe use V-Day as a perfect excuse to start this conversation. For sure your spouse has also heard about Valentine's Day so this would be an excellent time to discuss the elephant before it blends back into the walls again.


You assume the conversation hasn't been had already. Often multiple times.

You assume the posters here haven't been active participants in trying to fix the issue, before finally throwing their hands up in frustration.

Why is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

Grayson said:


> You assume the conversation hasn't been had already. Often multiple times.
> 
> You assume the posters here haven't been active participants in trying to fix the issue, before finally throwing their hands up in frustration.
> 
> Why is that?


Because the premise of this thread is Valentine's cards for those in a sexless marriage. Which makes zero sense to me!! Either I have a spouse who is my partner in all things (including sex) and I am happy to buy her a card/flowers/whatever on V-Day ........ or I have a civil room mate (and a girlfriend on the side). Who even contemplates V-Day cards for a room mate, so why this thread then?

It suggests there are people living in between these 2 states, sexless but in some ways still going through the motions of normalcy. I simply do not understand this long term martyrdom mentality. (Ironically, the name comes from an early Christian saint named Valentinus who in fact died a martyr).


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

For whoever started Valentines day, "take this card and place it where the sun don't shine." Some marketing scheme to coerce people into spending money. My wife and I have sex every 3 or 4 days and in 23 years I have never participated in this useless "holiday".
Like when we check into a hotel, "are we celebrating something special today sir?" "Yeah, life." As I tell my kids, "at our house, everyday is Christmas."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

We don't even live together and we went out to dinner. It's less than a date more than a business meeting. Romantic? No of course not. But dinner is dinner and no one cried or threw things. 

winning!


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Set your watches. Everyone's on happy tablets all of a sudden and all to make a killing in the shops and restaurants. Oh, the arguments, funny xxx


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

No cards, no gifts, no hugs, no I love you's, we didn't even say HVD. The best part was that I saved some money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Trickster,
Are you still married?
Thought you were getting out.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

tommyr said:


> Because the premise of this thread is Valentine's cards for those in a sexless marriage. Which makes zero sense to me!! Either I have a spouse who is my partner in all things (including sex) and I am happy to buy her a card/flowers/whatever on V-Day ........ or I have a civil room mate (and a girlfriend on the side). Who even contemplates V-Day cards for a room mate, so why this thread then?
> 
> It suggests there are people living in between these 2 states, sexless but in some ways still going through the motions of normalcy. I simply do not understand this long term martyrdom mentality. (Ironically, the name comes from an early Christian saint named Valentinus who in fact died a martyr).


I have a husband with whom I share a house and a bed (working on getting him to agree to me moving into the spare room so I at least have enough privacy to masturbate regularly). I'm not living between two states, I just don't have enough money saved yet to move out - this is not martyrdom, it's necessity. I either stay until I save enough to start renting my own place or I move out and start sleeping under hedges.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> Trickster,
> Are you still married?
> Thought you were getting out.


In house separation. I am in the spare bedroom. 

Same as doobie. Its more about money now. My wife is about to start classes to better her opportunities for employment. My wife and I have been together forever. I care about her enough to give her time to become independent. There isn't enough money for her to take me to the cleaners. 

In the meantime, I found ways to fill the void. When I go out with a friend, I will say where I go. Not necessarily who I go with. 

Yes, our daughter knows I am sleeping in the other room.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"(working on getting him to agree to me moving into the spare room so I at least have enough privacy to masturbate regularly)" Doobie

Good for you! Just do it.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Right there with you guys.

In addition to waiting out a situation with my late mother's house that will either give me somewhere to go or the money to do so with, my wife's actions of burying her head in the sand (again) regarding a student loan resulted in about 85% of our tax refund being withheld. I'd planned on using it for lawyer fees, etc. but, there's not enough left from it to do so. Ironically, while if been considering just toughing it out for 5 more years til our son's out of school (long story short: we want to keep him in that chain of schools, and it would be tough for me to afford the area on my own, and she definitely can't), that tax situation drove me back to the point of being ready to go...but financially prevents me from doing so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I was going through our receipts because we are keeping track of all expenses now. I noticed she bought a Valentines day card for me. I think it was for me. I just didn't get it. I think she was waiting for me to give her one first.

What is funny is that I almost bought one myself for her. I probably would of done the same thing. I would of waited until she gave one to me first.
Yes, we are messed up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember Valentine's Day and "the anniversary" being so depressing. I used to stand in the card store thinking "this is absolute B*ll Sh*t....its national liars day for some of us" So happy to be done with that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Trickster said:


> I was going through our receipts because we are keeping track of all expenses now. I noticed she bought a Valentines day card for me. I think it was for me. I just didn't get it. I think she was waiting for me to give her one first.
> 
> What is funny is that I almost bought one myself for her. I probably would of done the same thing. I would of waited until she gave one to me first.
> Yes, we are messed up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe it was for the guy she's actually into.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll acknowledge Valentine's Day to my daughters and texted some very dear friends, but that's it.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Maybe it was for the guy she's actually into.


I think that would make me very happy.


----------

